# 10 Things I hate about people.



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2005)

Got this off another board. 
-------------------------------------
1. People who point at their wrist while asking for the time.... I know where my watch is pal, where the hell is yours? Do I point at my crotch when I ask where the toilet is?

2. People who are willing to get off their a** to search the entire room for the tv remote because they refuse to walk to the tv and change the channel manually.

3. When people say "Oh you just want to have your cake and eat it too". Darn right! What good is cake if you can't eat it?

4. When people say "it's always the last place you look". Of course it is. Why the hell would you keep looking after you've found it? Do people do this? Who and where are they?

5. When people say while watching a film "did you see that?". No Loser, I paid $12 to come to the cinema and stare at the floor and eat a really expensive tub of popcorn.

6. People who ask "Can I ask you a question?".... Didn't really give me a choice there, did ya sunshine?

7. When something is 'new and improved!'. Which is it? If it's new, then there has never been anything before it. If it's an improvement, then there must have been something before it, couldn't be new.

8. When people say "life is short". What the hell?? Life is the longest damn thing anyone ever does!! What can you do that's longer?

9. When you are waiting for the bus and someone asks "Has the bus come yet?". If the bus came would I be standing here, dumba**?

10. Channel surfers. How can ANYONE know what's on if they're blazing through 50 channels in 30 seconds?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice - I like them.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 19, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> -------------------------------------
> 1. People who point at their wrist while asking for the time.... I know where my watch is pal, where the hell is yours? Do I point at my crotch when I ask where the toilet is?




I do this in clubs and loud places or across a room. This is a hand sign form of communication that I learned while working with other cultures and while working in loud places. 

Oh well guess I will have people hating me.:angry: 

  :ultracool


----------



## Xequat (Oct 20, 2005)

I think the difference is that you are tapping your wrist TO ask the time, but the complaint was when people tap their wrist AND ask what time it is, right?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2005)

No. 6 is a pet peeve of mine.

Sounds like a George Carlin routine!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 20, 2005)

How about this one. I work at a store part time (a small convenient store). Some woman came in today and complained about prices and said "well this is cheaper at Wegmans (local super market chain)." I was thinking, "Lady if you drove another 10 minutes, you could have gotten your cheaper price at Wegmans!" But I have a feeling she would have complained there, too (one of those types that "b***h" no matter what).


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 20, 2005)

I always liked this one:

Can I date your sister, sure go ahead and then they come back with your sister turned me down do you know why and I say sure I told her you are just after a little tail.

Like the idiot thought I would let them date my sister.
Terry


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 20, 2005)

I hate it when people ask you when you've hurt yourself if you are okay . _"What a dumb thing to ask when you're rolling around on the floor hugging your knee when you/ve just had your knee cap kicked out"  _*DUHHHH!!!!!*


----------



## Kempogeek (Oct 20, 2005)

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> How about this one. I work at a store part time (a small convenient store). Some woman came in today and complained about prices and said "well this is cheaper at Wegmans (local super market chain)." I was thinking, "Lady if you drove another 10 minutes, you could have gotten your cheaper price at Wegmans!" But I have a feeling she would have complained there, too (one of those types that "b***h" no matter what).


 I can relate to that! I work 3rd shift at a store called Meijer (pronounced Meyer). It's like those Wal Mart Supercenters. Anyway sometimes I hear people say that the same products are cheaper at Wal Mart. Like your situation, there's a Wal Mart about 15 minutes from the store. As you said, some people like to complain for a living. BTW, Im guilty of #10. Not in 30 seconds. 90 seconds maybe but only because I have 67 channels.....Steve


----------



## Gemini (Oct 20, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> 10. Channel surfers. How can ANYONE know what's on if they're blazing through 50 channels in 30 seconds?


:angry: That's my wife. Drives me absolutely fricken crazy. I just go something else.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 20, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> :angry: That's my wife. Drives me absolutely fricken crazy. I just go something else.


Hide the remote... it drives THEM fricken crazy. 

Here's a cute little antcedote... I had a room-mate who was divorced and his (then)16 yr. old son would come over for visitation on the weekends (like Mom could stop him).  
We used to (play) fight over the remote a lot, real wrestling matches, which allowed me to keep my grappling skills up to par . But eventually *that* T.V. (which was old to begin with) wore out and so my roomie got another one, and it's an older model than the one he just had... real old... like NO remote control at all. 
The kid comes over and after a bit of watching a program that I was watching he says to me "ohh-kay, where's the remote?"
And I had to laugh and told him..."Jake! This is a NEW type of Tee-vee... see what you do is... (and I demonstrate throughout) get off your ***... turn this knob to change the channel, sit back down... and if you don't like what's on ... get off your *** again and repeat." 

He stares at me for a long moment before saying: "....you're kidding... right?... c'mon where's the remote dude?" :roflmao: His dad was watching from the wings and started laughing with me. 
The kid was fuming the rest of the weekend. 
Gads, they should bring those old sets back ya know? It'd probably cut down on the obesity level in this country... people getting a wee bit more excercise..


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 21, 2005)

Those are funny...





			
				MA-CAver said:
			
		

> they should bring those old sets back ya know? It'd probably cut down on the obesity level in this country... people getting a wee bit more exercise..


Yep, those were the days.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

How about people who glue your butt to a toliet? See:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051103/ap_on_fe_st/toilet_seat_lawsuit



> Home Depot was sued by a shopper who claims he got stuck to a restroom toilet seat because a prankster had smeared it with glue.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> How about people who glue your butt to a toliet? See:
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051103/ap_on_fe_st/toilet_seat_lawsuit


 That poor man! :rofl:

Although I'm sorry that happened & I understand that he's angry & embarrassed, I think he's abusing the legal system by suing Home Depot.  They didn't put glue on the toilet seat & the lawsuit is just going to be very time consuming & expensive.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

Deep pockets.

Yeah, I felt sorry for him too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2005)

Coulda ben worse...they coulda charged him for the toilet seat....


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, it _was_ Home Depot...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

This wasn't his first time being glued to a toilet seat:
http://www.wftv.com/irresistible/5280174/detail.html?rss=orlc&psp=irresistible


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounds like Mr Dougherty is stuck on the same story


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

Groan...


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 10, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> How about people who glue your butt to a toliet? See:
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051103/ap_on_fe_st/toilet_seat_lawsuit


Yeah... poor Home Depot.  I guess next time they'll just use a double sided sticker with the waxed side still on the seat.  That way the person doesn't get stuck to the seat, but they get a suprise when they get home and can't remove their pants...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2005)

More on this exciting story:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051111/ap_on_fe_st/toilet_seat_lawsuit_1



> A man who sued Home Depot Inc. claiming that a prank left him glued to a restroom toilet seat has passed a lie detector test with questions about allegations that he made previous a similar claim in another town, a newspaper reported.



Stay tuned!


----------

